
Apple has patented "smart garments" - pius
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/09/11/apple-has-patented-smart-garments/
======
pius
I haven't read the patent, but I'd be very impressed if they could actually
enforce such a generic sounding set of claims given all of the prior art at
the Media Lab:

<http://www.media.mit.edu/wearables/>

